# Avermedia Live Gamer HD - No audio in Recordings



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

I bought a Avermedia Live Gamer HD, not to stream through but to record my Pc Gameplay whilst I stream with OBS,
I got it because of the extremely low CPU usage, So it won't cause problems with my Gameplay and OBS streaming.

Currently I'm getting no audio coming to my recordings,
I have the audio cable that AverMedia give you connected to the Pc Line Out (Green) jack and plugged into the AverMedia Audio In.
On the AverMedia ReCentral I have the audio source selected as "Line In" instead of HDMI

And yeah I'm getting no audio recorded to my game recordings seperate to OBS

Interestingly when I use the Live Gamer HD to stream console footage and select it as a Video Capture Device,
Audio Is played through the stream.

Offcourse the difference with this is no Audio cable is used I suppose.

Maybe this is significant?
When I plug the audio cable in i get this:










The cable is going to a Internal Capture card, Not a Headphone or Speaker. 

Edit:

I went into msconfig and set the startup to not boot Realtek HD Audio manager,
I still get no audio in my recordings

I'm all out of ideas,
Hopefully theres something I'm doing wrong that someone can point out 
or Is it possible that a brand new product was shipped to me with a faulty audio cable?

I'm pretty sure Line Out (Green) Jack + Liver Gamer HD audio In are the correct Jacks to plug into right?

Thanks for any help


----------



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh and to clarify to ensure there is nothing confusing.

I am not using this device to stream.
I am using it separate to my stream to give me clean local gameplay footage seperate from my streaming


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the HDMI audio chipset or the standard audio chipset being used as the default audio device?

I ask as you mention HDMI. If you are using the HDMI chipset as the default audio chipset, then there is no audio present on the standard audio chipset (which feeds the "front speaker out"), and thus no audio present to record.


----------



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

JimE said:


> Is the HDMI audio chipset or the standard audio chipset being used as the default audio device?
> 
> I ask as you mention HDMI. If you are using the HDMI chipset as the default audio chipset, then there is no audio present on the standard audio chipset (which feeds the "front speaker out"), and thus no audio present to record.


Forgive me iv'e only been using PCs for a year, I'm not sure what you mean by "HDMI audio Chipset"

How Do i even know or check this out,

I use a Astro headset on my pc and mixamp to listen to sounds


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Control Panel / Sound / Playback devices < the green check mark will indicate the default audio device

or right click on the speaker in the tray / Playback devices


----------



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

JimE said:


> Control Panel / Sound / Playback devices < the green check mark will indicate the default audio device
> 
> or right click on the speaker in the tray / Playback devices


This Is what my Playback Devices looks like:










Are you saying that because i'm using my mixamp to receive sound that no sound is coming out of the line out and into the capture card?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The easiest way to find out, is to connect a headset or speakers to the line out.


----------



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

JimE said:


> The easiest way to find out, is to connect a headset or speakers to the line out.


Well I can confirm that I get audio through a headset with the green line out jack

But when my mixamp is set as primary device no audio comes through the green line out

I wonder if theres a way around this,

Surely the people who made the Live Gamer HD thought of people using headsets with their product


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not a "headset" issue, but how the headset is connected and affects the other outputs. The Live Gamer has no control over your PC configuration and/or what type of hardware you use with your PC.

Where are you connecting the headset and what type of connection is it using?


----------



## MarcSim (Oct 4, 2014)

JimE said:


> It's not a "headset" issue, but how the headset is connected and affects the other outputs. The Live Gamer has no control over your PC configuration and/or what type of hardware you use with your PC.
> 
> Where are you connecting the headset and what type of connection is it using?


A usb 2.0 cable runs into a mixamp,
Then the headset plugs into the headset jack in the mixamp

Its an astro a40 mixamp and headset


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

So that explains why the audio out isn't working. The USB output acts as a seperate audio device, thus the standard audio chipset (and the analog output) is not processing the audio (ie: no signal present).


----------

